# Knifemaking and blacksmithing?



## LongRiflePrepper (Feb 21, 2015)

Hey guys, new to the forums and not sure if this would be relevant enough to post here.

Any blacksmiths here?

I'm fourteen, a bit new to blacksmithing as I don't have the place to do it, and therefore can't really practice.
What do you guys think about it? How important could it be for SHTF/Survival?


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

First off, welcome to the forums!

It depends on what you think will happen for a SHTF event. Personally, I believe that you can't suppress technology, so welders, machine shops, will always exist at some level.

but so will blacksmithing, it remains a part of modern society, definitely will be needed if the SHTF.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Simply put, there will always be a need for blacksmiths. A blacksmith doesn't have to be restricted to a forge. He can use electric welders, lathe, mill, etc.

A simple forge can be constructed from a brake drum & any type fan like a leaf blower or shopvac. If you are anywhere around where there is coal you have it made. But you still need an anvil & vice, hammers, & various tongs.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Blacksmithing is a terrific skill. Especially if a long term event occurs. You would have a very valuable skill to trade. Se if you can find a local blacksmith and apprentice in your free time.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

HuntingHawk said:


> Simply put, there will always be a need for blacksmiths. A blacksmith doesn't have to be restricted to a forge. He can use electric welders, lathe, mill, etc.
> 
> A simple forge can be constructed from a brake drum & any type fan like a leaf blower or shopvac. If you are anywhere around where there is coal you have it made. But you still need an anvil & vice, hammers, & various tongs.


blacksmiths with thongs creep me out.


----------



## Piston_Driven (Feb 10, 2015)

Blacksmithing is a wonderful skill to learn! I have 2 blacksmith shops myself. It's great to hear a youth being interested in such a hobby. A forge will always be helpful for prepping as long as you don't have to carry your anvil and bug out...

There are a couple avenues you can go. There is the craft shop blacksmith who shows off and sells his work. The ferrier, who shoes horses. And the recreational blacksmith who uses his forge for fun and crativity. 
have fun pounding out your ideas and if you have any questions let me know! 

PD


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Hardest thing about traditional blacksmithing is learning how to forge weld.


----------



## pakrat (Nov 18, 2012)

LongRiflePrepper said:


> Hey guys, new to the forums and not sure if this would be relevant enough to post here.
> 
> Any blacksmiths here?
> 
> ...


LongRiflePrepper,

Blacksmithing goes well beyond having a hammer, tongs, forge and anvil and there are different kinds of blacksmiths. Smithing is also a collection of techniques and processes that are specific to the type of work to be addressed or product(s) to be formed. A lot of blacksmithing nowadays focuses on producing decorative steel which is actually metal art. It's beautiful stuff to look at, but has little SHTF value. On the other hand, the lesser pursued skills required for forging hand tools and machinery components have tremendous value in a low tech society. This skill set is often referred to as practical blacksmithing, farm or machine blacksmithing.

There are several resources through which you can access free historic books and manuals that illustrate and teach the basic skills of practical smithing. Some people have digitized and loaded copies of several of these books onto CD's (available for a price), but most are available individually for free if you search for them. Here is a link to one such BOOK resource.

I conduct historic practical blacksmithing demonstrations&#8230; making hinges, latches, garden tools, wood chisels, chain links, etc. I would encourage you to access some of the resources freely available. Look for local state-level blacksmith clubs or associations. The ABANA website lists several state and regional clubs. Most such clubs welcome young people to come and learn&#8230; assist working smiths. If you live in New England and have a strong interest, I can assist you more directly.

Good luck with it.


----------



## LongRiflePrepper (Feb 21, 2015)

Thanks guys, I'm back!

I've been into the art of historic blacksmithing in Europe and New England.

It's been a bit of an ordeal for me, as I live in an apartment at the moment. I've made it another thing I like to do, as I've managed to make a portable system for whenever I go on a camping trip. I grabbed a charcoal barbecue, an air mattress pump, and some dryer hose, and I've managed to make something that somewhat worked. I found a block of D2 steel and tried to work away at it last year. It was hard to do, as it was a very primitive set-up, but the thrill of it had me make use of what I had. I didn't want anything in particular for Christmas, and when my father asked me what I wanted; I said I didn't want anything in particular too much. He insisted I get something, so I got what every 14 year-old ever wanted:

A 50 pound anvil.

I haven't had too much time to try it out, but I think it will fare well.
I had some trouble getting onto a blacksmithing forum, so if anybody can identify the origin of this anvil, I'd be very grateful.















-Dennis.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

It's cast. Can't tell from the picture how hard the face is, but you can tell by the ring. 
Very cool. I was a boy blacksmith and later worked for museum systems in my area doing their iron.
That was going to be my suggestion. Locate local museums, villages or special events where there might be a hot iron thing going on and meet people you can theee. You can still do stock removal projects, carving and other cool stuff without a forge. A barbecue will handle annealing.
Living history museums, re-enactors and events are good ways to meet like minds


----------



## 2Tim215 (Jun 19, 2014)

It's what I do for a living  Feel free to pm me if you have any questions.


----------



## LongRiflePrepper (Feb 21, 2015)

2Tim215 said:


> It's what I do for a living  Feel free to pm me if you have any questions.


That's amazingly well done. I'll try to keep in touch.


----------

